# Solved: just cause save file



## racenutalways (Mar 10, 2005)

Just reformatted my pc, I kept the save folder for "Just Cause" pc game, but, where in tarnations do I copy this file to. There isn't a save folder anywhere to be seen. 
Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Start a new game and save.. It may make a save folder. Then copy your saves.


----------



## racenutalways (Mar 10, 2005)

thanx, worked like a charm.


----------

